# Quick Lynn Woods video from a friend



## wa-loaf (Feb 12, 2012)

No, there's no sound ...


----------



## prophet0426 (Feb 12, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> No, there's no sound ...



Is he riding a trials bike?  Wait isn't Lynn closed right now?  Nice poach!!!!


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 12, 2012)

Screw riding along the cliff at about :20.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 12, 2012)

Yeah, he rides trials. Not sure when it was filmed. His girlfriend just posted it on Facebook.


----------



## MR. evil (Feb 12, 2012)

Great vid!


----------

